# Checklist for EU citizen moving to Germany



## Jersey_Mark

Hello all,

I'm trying to put together a checklist for myself for when I move to Germany (Hamburg) next month. There are a lot of resources on the net and there's a ton of info, but a lot of it seems to be more targeted towards non-EU citizens.

This is what I've found so far:

1) I need a registration form (Anmeldeformular) which I can get from the local registration office (Meldeamt or Meldestelle) and it needs to be signed by my landlord.

2) With the registration form I can then register with the police at the local Rathaus to get a registration card and that needs to be done within 7 days of signing a lease.

3) I need to get public health insurance. (Any recommendations?)

4) Get a German sim card. (That'll probably be the first thing I do when I arrive!)

Does that sound right so far? Have I missed anything critically important?

Thanks in advance for any advice and suggestions!

Mark


----------



## James3214

I am not sure about in Hamburg but here in Frankfurt but I only needed to visit the 'meldeamt/Bürgeramt' once with your passport and address and a couple of passport size photos. I think it could depend on the area but I don't think 2) is necessary..certainly for EU citizens.
As for health insurance it depends on your employers but it is best to ask them first whether you they contribute to a public one but if you are self employed you are better off or probably only allowed to sign up to a private health insurance. I use Gothaer, but get quotes from a number of them by googling 'krankenversicherung' or see one of our previous posts about it. Also ask your work colleagues if they also have any advice or recommendations.
Also try and open a bank a/c asap. You can't do much without it.
Good luck!


----------



## ALKB

Just registering at the Bürgeramt/Meldestelle is fine. Depending on where you live, the closest one might be in the town hall (Rathaus) but there is no need to go first to one and then the other. Be sure to register within 14 days of moving!

I thought a residence card is only for non-EU citizens? None of my EU friends have one. You can but don´t have to get a Freizügigkeitsbescheinigung, a document which states that you live in Germany exercising treaty rights, again, none of my friends bothered. As far as I heard, at least here in Berlin, a Freizügigkeitsbescheinigung is a quick over-the-counter thing at the Ausländerbehörde, no appointment needed.

What you will need frequently is your passport and your Meldebescheinigung. You get one for free when registering but I always find the thing you get rather flimsy and hard to read. I usually invest a few Euro in a printed Meldebescheinigung, which is to be kept with your passport as proof of address, since you don´t have a German ID card that would show it.


----------



## ALKB

Wait, wait, wait!

You are moving next month?? When are you moving and how are you planning on moving your things?

I am moving the other way!


----------



## Jersey_Mark

Hi and thanks for your replies....really helpful!!

How am I moving my things?....I travel very light...some clothes, my laptop and camera and that's me! Guess I'm a bit of a nomad, although the thought of settling down in Germany feels appealing...if I'm happy there! 

I also read about that "right of residency" certificate, but it sounded like it wasn't mandatory, so I won't worry about that.

So, everything sounds OK! I'm a bit concerned about getting a flat. I've been reading about "Maklers" and how they make British estate agents look like angels in comparison and that sounds daunting. I hope it won't be too difficult finding one myself through the major sites like WG-Gesucht etc.

So you're leaving Germany and going back to Scotland? Your profile says you're German, but you write like a Scot!


----------



## ALKB

Jersey_Mark said:


> Hi and thanks for your replies....really helpful!!
> 
> How am I moving my things?....I travel very light...some clothes, my laptop and camera and that's me! Guess I'm a bit of a nomad, although the thought of settling down in Germany feels appealing...if I'm happy there!
> 
> I also read about that "right of residency" certificate, but it sounded like it wasn't mandatory, so I won't worry about that.
> 
> So, everything sounds OK! I'm a bit concerned about getting a flat. I've been reading about "Maklers" and how they make British estate agents look like angels in comparison and that sounds daunting. I hope it won't be too difficult finding one myself through the major sites like WG-Gesucht etc.
> 
> So you're leaving Germany and going back to Scotland? Your profile says you're German, but you write like a Scot!


*sigh* And here I thought I might persuade my forwarding company to lower their quote.

I´d stay away from Maklern, if at all possible. Unfortunately, the letting market has become rather vicious, especially in Hamburg and some other big cities. Try

Wohnungen und Immobilien online - Immobilien Scout24 (for a flat rather than a flatshare)

where it says 'Provisionsfrei', you won´t have to pay a fee for an agent.

I have similar nightmares about moving to Edinburgh next month - letting agents are either ignoring me completely or they inform me about viewings less than 24 hours in advance. We have some people to view on our behalf but it´s hard to organise everything on such short notice.

We also travel light, for a family of four, that is. I might have to ask my father and uncle to drive our boxes over.

I write like a Scot? Thank you! How does a Scot write??


----------



## Jersey_Mark

Thanks for that link!

You're written English is flawless...that's what I meant about writing like a Scot. 

Good luck with your move! Edinburgh is a great city! I went there once with work just for a few days and went to Glasgow and the Scottish Highlands...Loch Lomond I think we saw....amazing place!


----------

